# Four Version-Megaminx--Mofangge



## MoFangGe (May 6, 2016)

Finally , the sample of the Megaminx of Qiyi Mofanggee have come out . 

4 Version with different appearance 
    
Samples for the Megaminx 
 
Any updates , pls keep close with our facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/


----------



## hamfaceman (May 6, 2016)

What is the difference between the second and third one?


----------



## mark49152 (May 6, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> What is the difference between the second and third one?


Third looks to have slightly concave faces.


----------



## MoFangGe (May 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Third looks to have slightly concave faces.


yes, have the slightly concave surface .


----------



## Matt11111 (May 6, 2016)

QiYi Mega-whoa. OK then.


----------



## DTCuber (May 6, 2016)

Cool! I really like the fourth design!
Is there a release date yet?


----------



## YouCubing (May 6, 2016)

totally getting the 4th because QiYi is the best <3


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 6, 2016)

Fourth version seems cool, most similar to ridged Dayan which is what I use (or rather did use back when I practiced). Might pick it up in stickerless if it's good.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 6, 2016)

Hey, it's X-Man design!


----------



## Lid (May 6, 2016)

I just wish they could do more stickerless colours than the standard ones.

That concave design looks intresting thou, but I think I'll get either the first or last version.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 6, 2016)

This is something I'm 100% getting. Its also really cool that there are many designs.


----------



## Abo (May 6, 2016)

I think imma get the stickerless concave one when this comes out, they all look cool tho


----------



## Chree (May 6, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> This is something I'm 100% getting. Its also really cool that there are many designs.



Hah... that's a blessing and a curse... and I'm sure they did this on purpose.... because people like me lack self control. People like me will buy all 4.


----------



## MoFangGe (May 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Hey, it's X-Man design!


Yes, the X-man design .


----------



## DGCubes (May 7, 2016)

So hyped! This is gonna be good!


----------



## myung97 (May 13, 2016)

This honestly looks amazing. Will there be opportunities for people to test? I'm very interested


----------

